# Concern for his ears



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

I have been a member to this site since my Klaus has been a pup! I have read alot about ears and average ages of concern.I have even talked to my breeder about my boys ears. His parents have really strong erect ears,even an older brother that they kept. He was 10months and had perfect ears.The breeder advised me to not touch,tape or glue,that of the 3 litters his dam had,not one pup had to be assisted,and they all went up on their own.He didn't mention the age that they did go up,nor do i expect him to remember. Klaus is now 5 months and 1 week old.He is still teething.He is just not into the hard rubber toys as much as when he was a puppy,he does however like chewing big sticks.I figure it still gets his muscles going.I have read alot about late bloomers,but just want his ears up. He was aquired for home protection,and a few people that visit me,would rather he not around them.With his size and his bare feet fetish,i've even been told they don't like him  I just want people to fear him because of his look more than anything.I have a young son,and he's just a big baby. I'd think he just wouldn't be feared if he looked like a shepherd mix. I know I must sound so selfish.I guess I just want some advice whether i should wait til 6 months and decide,or start now.I can get pics of him tomorrow when it's lighter outside.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

It's just a matter of time and they'll pop up. My male's ears were just SO large they took a while to pop up, his were actually the last to pop up of the entire litter but they got there. Bruno's ears didn't completely stand up on their own until about 6 - 6 1/2 months or so. Even though they stopped bending in, the tips would fall backwards and look funny. I've seen several stories about pups ears being fully erect by 10-12 weeks and that just wasn't the case for us. Hopefully it's just a time issue.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Why not call the breeder and see if they can remember how old most of their pups are when they go up. Can't hurt to ask and maybe they have pictures.

Honestly though, even if they never go up all the way, a full grown GSD barking at the door is intimidating...regardless of where their ears are.


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

LeftyGinger said:


> It's just a matter of time and they'll pop up. My male's ears were just SO large they took a while to pop up, his were actually the last to pop up of the entire litter but they got there. Bruno's ears didn't completely stand up on their own until about 6 - 6 1/2 months or so. Even though they stopped bending in, the tips would fall backwards and look funny. I've seen several stories about pups ears being fully erect by 10-12 weeks and that just wasn't the case for us. Hopefully it's just a time issue.


I've also heard that the working lined GSD ears tend to go up later. I have seen other GSD in parks and their ears do seem so much thinner.He is also bigger than most his age, I would guess at least 65 lbs.I wouldn't mind if they "popped" up,lol!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would start taping that ear up if it means a lot to you. It won't hurt and it may make all the difference.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I second Elaine's advice. Better safe than sorry. And if you don't want to tape, you might consider the ear forms and Pattex glue. My dog still has them in and he doesn't even realize it. Good luck.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I wouldn't wait. Sure they might go up but you are taking a chance. I've always heard of they aren't up by 5 months to put forms in.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the dog i have now ears did the ear
dance (up, down and all around)
untill he was 5 months old.
my last Shep ears did the ear dance
untill he 6 months old.


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

My pup ear were at full attention around 11 weeks (solid and strong).... Now one of them is dancing up and down during his 4-5 month teething... I've been told that if they were once up then they will return once teething is complete...


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

Well,here are some pics as I promised. This one is pretty much how they lay most of the time.








Some floppy ear pics.
























Now this is a cute pic,and his ears like this give me hope!








And when I see these two goons play with each other,makes me wonder if rough play is hurting his ears.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I would put the ears up, myself. Once I do that though, there is no playing with others for awhile. Other dogs love to pull on the stuff in the ears, so that is a no go.

I am helping with a pup who is 1 year old whose owners did not persist in taping up. The dog has down ears to show for it and he could have been quite handsome with his ears up!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I would be careful with letting him play with others. My breeder kept one of her puppies for a breeding prospect, and when she was about 3 months old she took in another puppy for training. She would put them out in a pen to socialize for short periods several times a day. Three weeks later she realized that every time they were in the pen the other puppy was literally chewing on Liberty's ears. They never did come up with taping - but it was excessive abuse! She is now in training to detect explosives in Afghanistan - which you don't need pointy ears for. Taping his ears couldn't hurt.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

If it means a lot to you then I would glue them to help them up a little.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I wouldn't touch them quite yet... Jax's ears were totally flat until after his last tooth fell out. 3 days later they started to come up like tulips. His right ear has been perfect since about a week after teething. His driver's side one was a little floppy in the front (but stood all the way to the tip, it was weird). I've been giving him raw knuckle bones to chew for a few hours a day... They turned out beautifully without assistance.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Klaus13 said:


> I've also heard that the working lined GSD ears tend to go up later.


My own experience is different (I know, just anecdotes).

Canto Arminius grandson (mostly WG show lines) - ears up before teething
Yago Wildsteigerland son (WG show lines) - ears never went up.
Gildo Koerbelbach grandson (working lines) - ears up by 12 weeks.
Visum Arminius grandson (WG show lines) - ears taped at 5 months.
Escobar Adelrik son (working lines) - ears up by 8 weeks.
Escobar Adelrik grandson (working lines) - ears up by 12 weeks.


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I wouldn't touch them quite yet... Jax's ears were totally flat until after his last tooth fell out. 3 days later they started to come up like tulips. His right ear has been perfect since about a week after teething. His driver's side one was a little floppy in the front (but stood all the way to the tip, it was weird). I've been giving him raw knuckle bones to chew for a few hours a day... They turned out beautifully without assistance.


LMAO @ up like tulips and his driver's side ear!!!


and @uniballer,i don't mind any or everyones own experiences,gives me a better idea.


----------

